# car trade-in values ?



## motoring (9 Jun 2004)

Anyone know what the trade-in value of a 1999,Fiat Marea 1.8 ELX, green, petrol car would be ? Its a saloon with 42000 miles.
There is body damage to one wing (over the passenger-side front wheel). Would cost about Euro650 to fix.
New tyres, passed NCT till July 05.
Engine runs fine.

I have no idea what is a reasonable trade-in value.


----------



## sueellen (9 Jun 2004)

This link might be of some use www.parkers.co.uk/ but as it refers to the UK it could be totally off the wall.  If you check Google you might find something helpful there.

A few thoughts :
1.  Check the Herald, Buy and Sell and others
2.  If possible get someone to have a look at the Car Salesman's Guide but this in itself is not clear either
3.  Speak to a dealer
4.  Speak to a few garages and see what they would allow on a trade in
5.  Possibly go along to maybe one of the car auctions and see if you can see anything similar.
6.  Have a word with the A.A. and see if they can give any advice.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Statler (9 Jun 2004)

*Re: car trade-in values?*

For a rough idea take a look at the "What's it worth?" section from the "Sell" menu here:


----------



## motoring (10 Jun 2004)

Thanks for the advice.
The 'parker' website gives a trade value of UK£1755 (Euro 2500)

I have since received 2 trade-in quotes from reputable dealers of Euro2500.

Looks like thas the best deal I'll get.


----------



## Landlord1 (12 Jun 2004)

*-*

Bear in mind UK new car prices are much lower than here hence second-hand values also considerably lower.

Presuming the 2.5k youre being offered is for the car is 'as-seen' and you're not having to pay for repairs first it's not that bad as trade-in values go.

Depending on what you're looking to trade up to I'd look for 3.5k trade-in and meet half-way at 3k. Don't be afraid to (litterally) walk away if not accepted.


----------



## Geoffreyod (12 Jun 2004)

*Straight cash deal*

€2500 trade-in on a new car?

What's the best straight deal price given?

Seems like they're offering very little for the car.


----------



## Fleet Manager (12 Jun 2004)

*New Car*

What new car are you buying?

Most mainstream manufacturers give 5%-10% discount on new cars in straight cash deals.  If you know the cash discount, then you can find out what your actually getting for your Fiat.  (which have crap residuals by the way! - Don't buy another!)

Make sure you get multiple quotes for your new car.  You'll be amazed at the difference in price.

Finally, never trust a car salesman - it's the only form of legal robbery (next to house builders- of course!)


----------



## Amanda C (12 Jun 2004)

*Trade In*

Dosent look like you are doing too bad.  A guy in my job traded in a 1997 Fiat Marea against a 00 BMW 525 and was given €1,500 as a trade in.  That was only about 2-3 months ago.

Having said that the Fiat was not great and was off the road every other day.


----------



## rainyday (12 Jun 2004)

The trade-in figure is meaningless on its own. It's easy for the dealer to give you a generous trade-in figure and take it back off you on the price quoted for the new car. You need to look at the total cost to upgrade.


----------



## motoring (17 Jun 2004)

*trade-in values*

The trade-in is against a 02 Nissan Almera. Original asking price was 13,495, so cost to change over is Eur10,950  (I squeezed an extra Eur50 out of the salesman - just to make me feel a bit better !!).

I was quoted a trade-in of 2,500 by a different non-Nissan dealer too.

From what I've seen the 2nd hand market is depressed so people should expect to be shocked at some of the trade-in values quoted nowadays.


----------



## rx1950 (18 Jun 2004)

*Re: trade-in values*

€13,495 is about the right asking price for a 2002 Almera from a garage.  I'd expect to get €500 of this for cash, so in reality your probably only getting €2,000 for your car.


----------



## rx1950 (18 Jun 2004)

*Re: trade-in values*

Just checked CBG and the asking price for a 1999 Fiat Marea is €3,500.  Reckon €2,000 is a reasonable trade price for the car.  You might be able to squeeze a few hundred extra if it has new tyres or doesn't need any major work (timing belt, brake discs, etc).  To be honest your better buying a Toyota or a Volkswagen as the resale values are far better.


----------



## Ripped (18 Jun 2004)

*Off*

What is the spec of each of these cars , i will then give you the trade value


----------



## motoring (22 Jun 2004)

*Off*

Hi Ripped Off,

Car details;
1999 Fiat Marea ELX 1.8, sunroof, fogs, 42,000miles. NCT 07/05
Damage to front wing (est 650Euro to fix)

2002 Nissan Almera, 1.5 (Type A) saloon, 27,500 miles.
CD + fogs. Excellent condition.


----------

